# Exchange to Europe



## timesharer (Feb 23, 2011)

When Dontia was with DAE, she actively obtained weeks for members.
For example, she had close relationship with some partners/resorts in Austria and could get weeks from them instead of passively waiting for these weeks to be deposited.  Does DAE still provide this kind of service to fulfill member' requests?

Also, I noticed there are some weeks listed on the www.dialanexchange.com web site, but not on the www.daelive.com web site?    Are the Europe deposit weeks given to the www.dialanexchange.com (Europe office) members first?  If that is the case, it would be difficult for US members to get exchanged to the Europe weeks.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 5, 2011)

I would like to know the same info. I am signed up with DAE but have never deposited before. But I have some very good weeks I can deposit now, if I can be made to understand how and when inventory shows up for Europe. I'm looking to go in Sept and Oct 2011...and I'm mostly interested in Eastern Europe, France and Italy. Are there any incentives...like bonus weeks...for depositing a week first with DAE before requesting an exchange? TIA for advice!


----------



## Ask DAE (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello, 

Thanks for the inquiries. We do source weeks from both trading partners domestically and abroad as well as actively sourcing from our members when we have a request for a week we know a member owns. 

Our site is www.daelive.com. The other site you mention in the thread is our UK Office site. We both have the same posted inventory available worldwide, but they do source many of the European weeks for us. 

We do offer two deposit incentives. One is called Primetime Rewards. This rewards you for depositing what is on our list as "Primtetime" (Weeks in most demand from the member base at the time). If you deposit one of these weeks more than 6 months in advance you can earn a $1 exchange or a $99 last minute 7-day getaway. 

Here are the current qualifications:

1. The deposit must be received further than 6 months from check in
2. It must be a 1 bedroom or better accommodation 
3. It must be located:

Hawaii, All year 
California Coastline, All year 
San Francisco, All year (studios accepted) 
Las Vegas, All year 
Florida Keys, All year 
Sedona, All year 
Whistler, All year 
Anaheim, All year 
Cape Cod, Summer 
New York, New York, All year 
Quebec, Spring and Summer 
Oregon Coast, Summer 
Washington Coast, Summer 
New Orleans, All year


----------



## timesharer (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for your reply.  Does DAE still affiliate with the Hapimag resort? 
Will DAE use points to obtain a Hapimag week for a member?
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93810&highlight=Hapimag


----------



## anastos (Apr 15, 2011)

*DAE*

Is this an independent exchange company? Like HSI?


----------

